# extending ducts



## maintenance (Sep 25, 2004)

I recently built an addition and have extended the existing duct work to master bthrm and nst bdrm. New room's are not as warm as the rest of the house. Is this because the existing furnace is not adequate or am I just ducting wrong?


----------



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

maintenance said:


> I recently built an addition and have extended the existing duct work to master bthrm and nst bdrm. New room's are not as warm as the rest of the house. Is this because the existing furnace is not adequate or am I just ducting wrong?



When you extended the duct, did you extend the main trunk or an existing duct that was set up for another room. You can't share duct from room to room. You should run it off the main. Is there enough intake. It's possible the furnace isn't big enough to handle all what you want to run. You have to figure out how big your furnace is, actually how many tons, to the size of your complete home after the addition. Then you can figure out if it is large enough to handle the size of you home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

*What a hack!*

See, instead of a professional job that works properly, they go off half cocked not having a clue and then wonder why it doesn't work. Flip through your phone book to the A section and look for air conditioning. There you will find a plethera of contractors waiting to make your system work properly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks Hammertime. I did find the problem. There was a baffle that was installed in the old system and thru the course of the remodeling process, it got closed.
To "Unregistered"
Not knowing who you are talking to or anything about them and calling them a Hack is uncalled for. This chat room is for info. and assistance.
Have a good day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

*A hack by any other name.....*

is STILL a Hack!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Unregistered, Labeling helps no one. Flaming will lead to restrictions on this site such as having to register to post. 'maintenance' took the time to reg. to ask, you could do likewise to answer.
Many of us come here from ContractorTalk to help the DIYer's, most there are licensed contractors. Perhaps a visit there would give you an idea of the tone of both sites. There are links to others as well, all informative.


----------



## Hube (Jan 11, 2005)

if only a couple of new runs were installed, you will need to "balance the air flow so as to deliver more air to the new registers. You need to slightly throttle down the old ones, thus giving the new ones some added air.
its best to adjust all the runs via the takeoff dampers and NOT at the registers.
Also do you have adequate Return air for these extra supply runs. You need return in order to get the supply volume. Hube


----------



## erikadawn7 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Anyone in Tucson?*

*I'd love a recommendation to an honest, legitamite contractor who prices reasonably... am looking to extend ductwork in my house. Thanks.*


----------

